# Bismarck, ND - Golden Retriever Abuse - Help Is Needed!



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

As you may know, Rescue a Golden of Minnesota (RAGOM) has taken in 46 purebred adult golden retrievers and 37 purebred puppies from a puppy mill in Bismarck that is being closed by the USDA. A puppy mill is a commercial mass breeding kennel where many adult dogs are used to produce as many puppies as possible at the lowest cost for the most profit. The puppies are sold to brokers who ship them to pet stores around the country. The adult dogs are usually kept in cages or kennel runs or if lucky, sheds . All of the animals, in addition to needing baths, TLC, and socialization, require immediate veterinary care and will need to be spayed or neutered. This will cost about $325 per animal-possibly more. Due to these 83 dogs' conditions, veterinary bills alone could top $25,000.

This is by far the largest number of dogs RAGOM has rescued at one time, and it will take a considerable amount of care, love, and money to transition these dogs to the golden life. RAGOM desperately needs financial help to make it through this crisis. RAGOM is a 501 (c)(3) organization so your donation is tax deductible. Please give what you can and please keep these dogs in your thoughts and prayers.

Send donations to: 
Puppy Mill Rescue Fund
Retrieve a Golden of Minnesota
P.O. Box 5567
Hopkins, MN 55343-0492

Sponsor a puppy mill golden!

For $325, you can sponsor one of our North Dakota puppy mill dogs. We'll assign you a golden, and you can watch his or her progress on the website, reading about vet visits, socialization, foster care, and potential adoptive families. It's a rewarding way to get involved-and help a specific tail start wagging again.

Your donation, of any size, helps

$200 Pays for allergy testing and treatment 
$100 Pays for a wire crate and comfy pad 
$75 Pays for supplemental geriatric profile for senior puppy mill rescues 
$50 Pays for dental cleaning 
$20 Pays for a puppy mill dog's first dog bed 
$10 Pays for one month of heartworm preventive 
$5 Pays for a RAGOM veterinarian's services for implanting a microchip

When the dogs are ready for adoption, you can watch their progress on the web site at www.ragom.org

Thanks so much.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

This is the first that I have heard of this. What was the name of this place? I know that there is a kennel east of Bismarck that has a lot of Goldens.

Good job to your group for saving them.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Don't get me wrong what you are doing is great. But if I was a judge the owners of the puppy mill would be footing the bill, all of it.


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Only problem with that is many animals need help now not 6 months to a year later after when the judge can enforce a restitution ruling.


----------



## mod1220ga (Mar 15, 2007)

When did this take place? I heard nothing about it on the news or read anything in the paper.


----------



## Gamefinder (Jan 11, 2007)

I do not have any sympathy for commercial dog breeding. If the owner was forced out of business by USDA under the Animal Welfare Act provisions for none compliance that is welcome in my eyes. However, why is every animal needing a S200. allergy scan if they don't show symptoms. When I took some of my Chesapeakes to a large benched show and for the first time needed wire crates that were durable and large enough for a Chessie I bought them from an online catalogue for $60. and change with 1 inch crate pads in the color of my choice. A brand name bottle of 1% Ivomec costs under $120. for 250 cc's. The heartworm prevention dose is .1 cc per 22 Lbs of body weight or 4/10's of a cc for an 80 Lb dog. If every one of the goldens weighed in at 80 Lbs and we know most don't the one bottle would provide 625 monthly doses at .18 cents a dose not $10. per month. If the rescue in Minnesota can't handle the job why didn't they contact the humane groups in Bismarck, Etc. for assistance in placing not keeping these animals. These poor animals need appreciating homes not mass living in wire cages regardless of cost. There definitely are experienced dog people in ND who could have and would have helped out but this seems like a funding source in Minnesota or a deceitful political ploy by the animal rightists and dog catchers to raise sympathy for an oppressive anti dog owner bill sitting in the Minnesota legislature that AKC, and sportsmans groups have been sending out warnings about. All people who enjoy canine companionship and all hunters that respect and value their dogs want animals to be treated well. Animal rights bills that attempt to allow contract for hire dog catchers to enter private property without warrents, simply based upon the property owner having pets, and have pseudo lawenforcement powers they do not qualify for threaten all of our constitutional rights. If this golden rescue is legit, and not a scam and needs help let them speak up and if this comes from ND then serious dog owners and hunters in ND will also step up to their responsibilities as concerned hunters and dog owners.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

KFYR was reporting this today and it sounded quite nasty. Hard to comment until more details are released.

Be careful with who you send your $$ to, make damn sure they are doing what they claim to.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Why don't you guys do some research and decide for yourselves if RAGOM is legit? Try this:

http://www.ragom.org/

I personally know people who have fostered dogs for RAGOM before they are placed with permanent families. It is a well run and honest organization.



> A brand name bottle of 1% Ivomec costs under $120. for 250 cc's. The heartworm prevention dose is .1 cc per 22 Lbs of body weight or 4/10's of a cc for an 80 Lb dog. If every one of the goldens weighed in at 80 Lbs and we know most don't the one bottle would provide 625 monthly doses at .18 cents a dose not $10. per month.


Not everybody has the capacity or knowledge to administer their own heartworm medication. Most dog owners (myself included) are going to go to the vet and get the chewable tablets. I just got my supply for the summer and the tablets (in Bismarck) cost $6/tablet (before tax). They do cost more in the Minneapolis metro (I've lived there, I know). $10/dose is not out of line.



> $50 Pays for dental cleaning
> $20 Pays for a puppy mill dog's first dog bed
> $10 Pays for one month of heartworm preventive
> $5 Pays for a RAGOM veterinarian's services for implanting a microchip


I challenge any of you to find a vet that will clean your dogs teeth for $50 or buy a dog bed (not a skinny little crate pad) at Petsmart for $10.

I have three dogs with chips. Each cost $15 w/ the registration.

This organization depends on donations. If you're gong to gripe about spending an extra $4 for a heartworm tablet, or $20 on a crate, for a charitable organization, then don't help out and don't ***** about it on the internet.


----------



## mod1220ga (Mar 15, 2007)

I did see a very short story about this on the news tonight. Apple Creek Kennels just east of town is the culprit.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I posted this not because I am a member of this organization, but becuase it seems like a good cause. I have seen this story on several news channels in Fargo. The organization has a website - check it out for yourself. The information I posted is directly from their website.


----------

